# Clown Problems



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

I am now on my second pair of clowns.

The first pair hung around in the back near one of the powerhead's filters and after about a week, and then they hid under a rock for a few more days. I took them out to take them to the store later that day, put them in a tupperware and later found them both dead.

I now have a second pair that are in the back with the same filter. these 2 seem to travel around the tank much more, but are acting weird, as the other 2 were. one is breathing quickly and the other is not closing his mouth. everything else in the tank is doing fine and has been since before what happened with the other 2.

I was wrong when i got them, they are not tank bred. I will post a pic later.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

What are your levels at? How long did you accclimate them? Did you QT them first? How long did your tank cycle? How long was your system up for? It is not that weird that the clowns hosted the power head. I have heard my stories of this occuring. I am not exactly sure why you got rid of your first clowns. How long did you have them again?


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

they died...that's why i got rid of them. I don't think that they were eating. My levels are perfect. the tank was set up for about 3 weeks at first, the tank was cycled for 3 weeks. they were not QT'd at my house, but were at the LFS (my friend works at the store and did this for me) they were eating there, but not in my tank.

I have a 6 line wrasse and 2 firefish that are all doing great.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

hmmm... since the tank has only been up for 3 weeks I'd say its probably a case of going too fast. Three weeks is not enough time at all for a full cycle... especially in a marine tank that doesn't have the Dissolved Oxygen like a freshwater tank has. Already having 5 fish in 3 weeks without quarentine is definately not advisable, even when your friend at the LFS is quarentining for you. 

BTW: Are the firefish a mated pair??? If not, be prepared to only have one in a few months.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

the firefish are a pair. I guess if the problem with these clowns continue I will make sure and lay off the fish for a while. Thanks!

oh...how long would you think it would take before it wouldbe fine to add more fish?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I woudl wait at least 4-6 more weeks, minimal. Acclimating them is also crucial.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Always QT your livestock. Even if you bought it at your lfs. A good idea to set one up in your home. I'll have to agree with Fishfirst. Way too fast adding more livestock within 3-4 weeks.


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

How did you acclimate the clowns?


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

15 mins in a bag, then about a 1/4 cup from the main tank every next 15 mins for a couple hours


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Try acclimating using the drip method. Its usually slow enough not to cause any shock to fish and inverts.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

sounds like your acclimation is acceptible... I think the biggest thing you are missing is quarentine


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

what would a QT have done in this process (not attacking you, just trying to learn to help set up a QT later)


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

A QT helps you watch for any unexpected stress or illnesses before putting him your actual tank. Read up on why a QT is a must-have. It also can double as a hospital tank if one of your fishes get sick.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

well, ive got one in mind and will pick it up today.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

If no one minds me bringing this up .... "levels were perfect" ?

Have any tests you've done? If so you should be able to post what you've found. I don't mean to sound rude, but perfect in one person's perspective might not be in anothers. I've heard people with high nitrite or nitrate levels call it "perfect" before also. Ammonia, nitrites and nitrates all at zero or the last two almost at zero? If they are a little high, it of course would have taken a while to kill off your fish, a few days of being in water with trace amounts of ammonia may not kill most fish, IMHO.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

sorry, i should have been specific

ammonia =0
nitrite=0
nitrate<5


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

pH? 

Qt can be as simple as a 10 gallon tank with a florescent light, a HOB filter, a heater and a bit of PVC on the bottom for the fish to hide in. No substrate decor or anything else required.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

You can add a little bit live rock rubbles too if you want. Not alot of it though.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Ice said:


> You can add a little bit live rock rubbles too if you want. Not alot of it though.



Substrates and rocks shouldn't be placed in quarantine.


My quarantine tank is just a ten gallon with hood, a HOB millenium filter, an air stone, and a plastic plant inside.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

ok, well i have the QT now and will set it up some time tomorrow, the clowns died and I will be holding out on the new clowns for a few days, which will be going in the QT. if I am getting an anemone for these new clowns would it be a good idea to get it at the same time as the fish, one that they are already hosting?


----------



## kennyb (Oct 20, 2006)

if it makes you feel any better, i have a pair of b&w clowns, and they always hang out by the power heads. they are fine, i just think its where they like to be. i think they even sleep there too. i kinda feel bad that they have no anemoie to swim in.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

where did u find ur b&w clowns? how much were they?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I'd stay away from the anemone... remember? they have a bad track record and there is very little guarentee that your clowns will actually even host it.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

and i understand that, but perhaps this is what I wish to be stubborn with, instead of the tangs. But being stubborn is one thing, I do not wish to ignorant, so I need to know more. If I wish to have something like an anemone, that clownfish tend to host, what would it be? Is there any way that I could ensure that they would host something? Could I QT them with it until they host it and then put them all in the tank?


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

I would hold off on your anemone first, you can always add it in at a later date anemone's need stable water conditions.


----------



## ivanpres (Oct 3, 2006)

I also have a pair of clowns, wich are always in the power heads. I have two anemones but the clowns have nerver been near them, they are doing really well in the power heads so I don't think that's the problem.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

it wasn't that anyone thought that the powerhead's could have caused it.


----------



## kennyb (Oct 20, 2006)

i got mine from our local petstore.
there was a pair there, i was just about to buy them when some guy went off and bought just one, so i ended up geting the one left behind, and another one that was by its self. they seem to really like eachother now.
but my fiances parents had one in there tank for a while and they thought it died cuz it just dissappered. 3 or 4 months went by and one day we looked in the overflow and there it was, ALIVE! it must jumped in there.
point of the story is, that if you didnt find it dead, check inside the overflow..you never know


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I thought you could put a few pieces of live rock rubble in QT. Why do you recommend you don't ? Just asking ...


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Bubbletip anemone (BTA) are usually the best ones to keep with that type of clown. They are also the hardiest ones I know of and not as agressive as others. I wouldn't add one yet in your tank but I have been told its best to add the anemone first before adding the clowns. Give the anemone time to settle in before the clowns start harassing it, so to speak.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Quick question - do recommend those that want to add corals to tank add the corals first before adding any fish ? Just a thought I was thinking about last night reading up on corals. I'm talking about are : polyps, mushrooms corals, pom poms, etc ... you know, the beginner and hardy variety.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Thats what I did. In fact I still have no fish in the tank yet. Partially because I'm still waiting on my black percs but also because I want their home just right before I add any.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

Ice you don't add lr rubble because the meds kill it all off anyways which will result in a spike in the water parm. QT just need the bare glass bottom, a hob filter, and some pvc for hidding. Oh a light and heater are also needed as well.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Bingo.
Also, I too suggest going fishless at first. The corals will need awhile to get established after moving to your tank, and being pestered by fish and their waste doesn't help. The difference is only slight, though, so it doesn't matter all that much, really. 
Another thing to consider is fish disease. the last thing you want to have to deal with while trying to get your corals rooted is a case of ick. Keep your reef fishless for awhile, I say, and in the meantime be quarantining your fish in another tank. Once they're spotless, you can finally move them to the reef. Skip this step and you'll regret it.


----------

